# Guardster.com, best free anonymous proxy online



## Guest (Oct 26, 2003)

http://www.guardster.com is the best free proxy online. It's the only one that I could find that lets you do the POST method in forms on websites. It's also really fast and it really works. All for free.:up: Try it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

Why do you NEED to be a non miss


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2003)

Well not only for anonymous but if for somereason there's a connection problem with your ISP to your comp, you can use the proxy to goto the website. Also comes in handy if you want to check out and even post in sites you've been banned.


----------

